# Lets Play Magic!



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

I love magic i play with URZA all the time its a great card game and you can play online for free using Magic workstation 







If you want to play follow these steps

1. Download and install Magic Workstation 0.94f 9.5 Mb
http://www.magicworkstation.com/download/mws094f.exe

2. Download and install the MTG Gamepack 
http://mwsgames.com/download/mtg_gamepack.exe

3. Download and install the Masterbase (This Master base contains all sets up to Shadowmoor with flavor text.) 
http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/MasterBase.rar

4. Download and install the New Theme (These themes contain card borders, mana symbols and set icons up to Shadowmoor.) 
http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/NewMagicTheme.rar

5. Now you need to download the card images like this one





Go here http://www.mwsdata.com/forum/viewtopic.php...60c2f34e5f30d95
download all the card sets you want i suggest you download FULL SCANS not crops and i recomend you download these sets for standard 

* Tenth Edition
* Coldsnap
* Time Spiral
* Planar Chaos
* Future Sight
* Lorwyn
* Morningtide
* Shadowmoor (Effective May 2, 2008)
* Eventide (Effective July 25, 2008)

Standard is the most popular it means you only make a deck using cards from the sets listed above 

There is also a crack out there pm me for more details!

Also you can get deck ideas here http://www.magic-league.com/decks/

Play the game and have fun my aol SN is [email protected]

Don't know how to play ? watch these youtube videos from Magic they teach you !

Learn to Play Magic: The Gathering (Part 1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC4NyO1gUqU

Learn to Play Magic: The Gathering (Part 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPei3KPr6QM...feature=related

Learn to Play Magic: The Gathering (Part 3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-3Yt61NSoA...feature=related

Learn to Play Magic: The Gathering (Part 4)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhdtksO-Pd4...feature=related

Learn to Play Magic: The Gathering (Part 5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW4VtTdAk7c...feature=related

Learn to Play Magic: The Gathering (Part 6)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBVHaZW4sGg...feature=related


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

Actually you can link to the images.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

FUCK YEAH !


----------



## Narin (May 5, 2008)

Urza, does BoneMonkey cheat?


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

gg BoneMonkey



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Urza, does BoneMonkey cheat? frown.gif


Not in any of our games.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

you can't cheat in this game lol


@ URZA omg i remember that game that was a good one lol 

do you have all the card images now ?


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> do you have all the card images now ?


Yes.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2008)

Sound interesting. Whats a good tutorial for someone who has never played Magic before?


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Sound interesting. Whats a good tutorial for someone who has never played Magic before?


playmagic.com

A week or two ago I offered to host a group Skype convo where I would teach a few people how to play, but there wasn't enough interest and it didn't end up happening.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

I linked the youtube videos on how to play magic :-)

also here is my favorite magic art lol 








ok I couldn't help myself


----------



## Akoji (May 5, 2008)

Hmm... I always wanted to try Magic, but for money reasons, I couldn't... seems like a good alternative.
I will reply tomorow in that thread to say if I will play or not, It's kind of late here, don't have time to look at the tutorial to have a feeling of the game.

So... if I understand well, you start will the cards right?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

i dont understand what you mean akoji ?

will the cards ?


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> will the cards ?


"with" the cards, maybe?


----------



## Cermage (May 5, 2008)

ah seems cool. ill dl after my speeds get reset. even d/ling 40mb takes 1hour and a half ==" i used to play magic ALOT. i stopped just before the legions era though.


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 5, 2008)

Looks interesting, not the Magic I knew and loved, but interesting.

I'm one of those old guys, the ones that used to play Unlimited and Revised. I started right at the end of The Dark and the beginning of Fallen Empires. I still have my cards, somewhere.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

play its fun! watch the videos i posted on how to play magic!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 6, 2008)

ok so who has installed everything lets set up some matches !


----------



## jgu1994 (May 6, 2008)

I SUMMON MY MUDKIPZ OF POWER AND I DO OVER 9000 DAMAGE

can i haz my cookie now


----------



## Akoji (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, I meant with, sorry little typo.

So yeah do you start will all the cards or you need to buy them and imput some code, a la YuGiOh.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 6, 2008)

ITS 100 PERCENT FREE you pay NOTHING ! 

you have every magic the gathering card ever made available to you (around 15,000 cards) 

you make your deck and play thats it ! 

im thinking of making a pack with everything inside so you just have to download one pack what do you think ?


----------



## Akoji (May 6, 2008)

I would take it? haha, but yeah, im going to be soo lost with 15,000 cards to choose from haha.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 6, 2008)

you only use cards from the newer sets 

also just use the links from the first page i can't upload 350 mbs :-(


----------



## Enter260 (May 7, 2008)

what format are you guys playing?  t2?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 7, 2008)

I play t2 and so does urza 

T2 is standard for the ppl who don't know


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 7, 2008)

ScuberSteve must learn to play so that he can kick some ass at school.
ScuberSteve can barely believe that he's downloading 2.5 GBs of digital cards...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 7, 2008)

YOU DONT NEED TO DOWNLOAD ALL THE MAGIC CARDS!!!!!!!! 

and you dont download crops and fulls either !

just download the standard card sets make a deck and have fun


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 7, 2008)

I'm not getting the crops >_>


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 7, 2008)

just download the standard card sets


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2008)

mthr made an appearance when I was teaching ScuberSteve.



Spoiler: mtgnite












Then got trampled to death by Stampeding Wildebeasts.





He was so young  :,[


----------



## iffy525 (May 7, 2008)

So Urza did you name your screen name after the Urza line of cards?


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> So Urza did you name your screen name after the Urza line of cards?


Probably the dead planeswalker.


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2008)

No, I had the name before I played the game. Coincidence.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 7, 2008)

rawrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

my merfolk are unstoppable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (May 8, 2008)

Damn Wildebeasts!
That was my good robe too!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

you play too mthrnite?


----------



## mthrnite (May 8, 2008)

I've thought about it, it sounds really cool.
I'll be honest though, I'm not sure if I'm smart enough for that kinda thing.
Strategy and I are not good friends.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 8, 2008)

damn i havnt played since 7th ed which sucked, started at unlimited


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I've thought about it, it sounds really cool.
> I'll be honest though, I'm not sure if I'm smart enough for that kinda thing.
> Strategy and I are not good friends.




you dont have to be smart to have fun its not that complicated!

oh and im playing this game too (magic cards that look like mthrnite)


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

just played with scubasteve it was fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 8, 2008)

Steven Ye continues to lurk...
\  /
++
\_/


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cermage (May 8, 2008)

is anyone using sliver's? lol, that would be interesting seeing as you don't need to get the cards. Elf Decks would be insane too....


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

I picked Magic up during the Dissension era, might pick it up again.
For the card images, what am I aiming for again?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

OMG I HATE SILVERSS! 

ppl play silver decks all the time there annoying but not that hard to beat


Zarcon only download card sets that are FULL SCANS of the cards not crops 

also only download the card sets used for standard so you dont have to download 15,000 cards lol


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

I totally want 15,000 cards, it's cool. XD
If nothing else, I'll want at least the Dissension images since that's the set I'm most familiar with.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 8, 2008)

15000 cards is almost over 3GBs.


----------



## GameDragon (May 8, 2008)

Looks really interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I'll get on it when I have free time. Maybe someone might wanna show me the ropes?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

if anyone needs help with anything just ask ! 

also if you need to learn how to play watch the videos on the first post! 

im not a good teacher :-(


----------



## Cermage (May 8, 2008)

its not that hard too learn. its actually pretty simple. it gets complicated when you get to certain abilities though. Probably largest hurdle to get over while learning is when you can use what. i might post a guide later, once you get the gist of it and have played a few games you will be fine.


----------



## Urza (May 8, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> Probably largest hurdle to get over while learning is when you can use what.


Thats probably the simplest part of the game. If its an instant, you can play it any time. If its a Sorcery, you can only play it during your main phase when nothing else is on the stack. Permanents follow the same rules as sorceries, activated abilities follow the same rules as instants. Unless something else comes into play that changes those mechanics, thats how it works.

The difficult part is when you get into obscure wording, and need to figure out things like "Does Cloudthresher's ability deal damage to Garruk?" --although questions like this can generally be solved fairly quickly via a simple Google search (granted you're playing online). Things can also get hairy during complex card interactions, but if you take the time to think it out, its not as much as it seems.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

im home all day today i got a big tube of pringles and soda im up for all matches come fight me! 

just msg me on aol IM screen name is [email protected]

i see you zarcon lets battle!


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i see you zarcon lets battle!


Lol, I just woke up, give me a few minutes. XD


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

lol ok just tell me when


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

zarcon you need the followiing 

Download and install the Masterbase (This Master base contains all sets up to Shadowmoor with flavor text.)
http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/MasterBase.rar

Download and install the New Theme (These themes contain card borders, mana symbols and set icons up to Shadowmoor.)
http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/NewMagicTheme.rar

dont forget to go into preferences and then turn on your theme 

also here is the new shadowmoor set 

MWSHQ SHM Fulls 050208.zip (54.63 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzthnimvld4

also you need a standard DECK ! 

here is a popular standard deck based on red mana called red deck wins 

// Deck file for Magic Workstation (http://www.magicworkstation.com)

// Lands
16 [SHM] Mountain (1)
4 [MOR] Mutavault

// Creatures
4 [10E] Mogg Fanatic
4 [SHM] Tattermunge Maniac
4 [PLC] Keldon Marauders
4 [SHM] Boggart Ram-Gang
4 [MOR] Countryside Crusher

// Spells
4 [10E] Shock
4 [MOR] Shard Volley
4 [10E] Incinerate
4 [TSP] Rift Bolt
4 [SHM] Flame Javelin

// Sideboard
SB: 4 [SHM] Smash to Smithereens
SB: 4 [10E] Cryoclasm
SB: 3 [SHM] Everlasting Torment
SB: 4 [TSP] Sulfurous Blast


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

Man, you really need to not be so quick to leave.
I could see the cards, just no pictures.

And that match would've sucked hard for me...freaking counters all over the dang place...stupid blue decks. XD

[EDIT]

And I totally want to use my Extended deck. >=O


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

you had a extended deck and i had a standard deck it wouldnt be fair for me 

here is a link to download a standard deck 

http://www.mediafire.com/?e9yjrt0etux

also you need the new masterbase cuase shadowmoor cards use new hybraid mana costs

my BONEMONKEY Room is open if you wanna come back in and play 

i will fight your deck for fun :-)


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

the game crashed :-( 

you need to install the new theme properly to see the shadowmoor card costs properly 

follow how to install the program on my 1st post save your pic folder and reinstall magic workstation


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

The theme is redundant once you have the images, I can see everything fine now.
Well, once the Lorwyn and Morningtide images finish downloading anyway.
I'll make a Standard deck real quick if you insist. My previous deck was just full of Dissension cards, haha.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

i will have my BoneMonkey room open now come in when ever you want i will keep it open for a hour

if anyone wants to play me join me!

zarcon fight me!


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

Deck building. DX
Unless you don't mind going up against my Dissension deck.


----------



## Urza (May 8, 2008)

Why would you build a deck using cards from only one set?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

plus thats a old set! no one else will play with you 







OBEY!

Use cards from the following set and make a standard deck! 

The following card sets are permitted in Standard tournaments:

* Tenth Edition
* Coldsnap
* Time Spiral
* Planar Chaos
* Future Sight
* Lorwyn
* Morningtide
* Shadowmoor (Effective May 2, 2008)
* Eventide (Effective July 25, 2008)


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Why would you build a deck using cards from only one set?


Because it's easier for a n00b to build a new deck from one set. XD
That, and the specific deck is rather self contained and doesn't benefit much from other sets.

Of course, I haven't seen all of the other cards yet so I can't say that with full assurance, haha.

I'm taking a look at all the Standard cards now to make a Standard deck though.


----------



## Urza (May 8, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> That, and the specific deck is rather self contained and doesn't benefit much from other sets.


That will never be true in any format...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

on this site are some decks you can look at or use if you want 

http://www.magic-league.com/decks/

i recomend you use RED DECK WINS its powerful and noob friendly i linked it a page back


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was a deck that focused on abusing the Cytoplasm Manipulator's ability to take control of creatures with a +1/+1 token on it. While there probably are cards outside of Dissension that could work with and help the deck, it's easier just to use the cards in Dissension that had Graft and also secondary abilities to spread tokens around and keep the cards needed on the board.

Weaknesses of the deck are obviously direct damage cards and decks that don't depend on creatures...which is partially covered by a "1G - Regenerate target creature with +1/+1 token" creature ability and a "2 - Target creature with a +1/+1 token can't be the target of spells or abilities this turn" creature ability.

Buuuuuuuuuut, of course, I'm a n00b and there's bound to be a better setup and/or a huge exploitable flaw, haha.


----------



## Urza (May 8, 2008)

Graft decks were pretty terrible before Doubling Season came around, but even then they weren't particularly good.

RAV rotated out of standard months ago though, so its really a moot point.


----------



## Zarcon (May 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Graft decks were pretty terrible before Doubling Season came around, but even then they weren't particularly good.
> 
> RAV rotated out of standard months ago though, so its really a moot point.


Well, the point of this deck wasn't to buff up creatures but to nab control of any creature your opponent could put out leaving them defenseless and bolstering your own ranks at the same time so Doubling Season is pointless besides from having more tokens to graft around which is also pretty pointless if all your own creatures had Graft.

Kind of like a roundabout
"I summon-"
"Countered"
"...okay, then I summon-"
"Countered"

But yea, it's not standard anymore which is a shame, I rather liked RAV.


----------



## Urza (May 8, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cytoplast Manipulator strategy is cute, but that thing would be dead within two turns, regardless of whether or not you decided to waste all your mana giving it shroud.

Doubling Season gave Graft its only viable win condition, which is beating with 3cc 6/6s, and the occasional 12/12 (or some other ridiculous  number if you have multiple copies).


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

dammi ti want to play im on AOL msg me who wants to play!


----------



## Urza (May 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> dammi ti want to play im on AOL msg me who wants to play!


I'll be back in two hours and will play then.


----------



## Zarcon (May 9, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> The Cytoplast Manipulator strategy is cute, but that thing would be dead within two turns, regardless of whether or not you decided to waste all your mana giving it shroud.


Could you explain so I know for future reference?


----------



## Urza (May 9, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean past reference? You won't find anyone playing Graft without the help of a time machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, several tier 1 cards would be of worry, included (but not limited to), Crime//Punishment, WoG, Damnation, Pyroclasm, Pyrohemia, Savage Twister, Molten Disaster, Martyr of Ashes --any of the dozens of board clearers. You'd also be powerless against all any removal spell with split second, or if they simply decided to respond with a second removal spell and you were out of mana. And don't forget opposing creatures with shroud.

Too many holes to list.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

standard is FAST now 

also this card is played a lot now and is better then cytoplast manipulator 






also your creature would probably be countered or oblivion ringed away 






or runed snaged or saged doused lol


----------



## Zarcon (May 9, 2008)

It's cool, I have a time machine so in the future I'll travel back to the past so future reference still stands.
...
....
.....
XD

So I'm not even a quarter of the way through looking at the red/black/green standard cards...>.>;;


----------



## Urza (May 9, 2008)

I'd recommend just netdecking for a while. Its the best way to get back into the game after a long hiatus.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

if you want to play old cards that badly make a Extended Deck and hope you can find someone who plays extended

The following card sets are permitted in Extended tournaments:

* Seventh Edition
* Eighth Edition
* Ninth Edition
* Tenth Edition
* Invasion
* Planeshift
* Apocalypse
* Odyssey
* Torment
* Judgment
* Onslaught
* Legions
* Scourge
* Mirrodin
* Darksteel
* Fifth Dawn
* Champions of Kamigawa
* Betrayers of Kamigawa
* Saviors of Kamigawa
* Ravnica: City of Guilds
* Guildpact
* Dissension
* Coldsnap
* Time Spiral
* Planar Chaos
* Future Sight
* Lorwyn
* Morningtide
* Shadowmoor (Effective May 2, 2008)
* Eventide (Effective MJuly 25, 2008)

The following cards are banned in Extended tournaments:

* Aether Vial
* Disciple of the Vault
* Entomb
* Skullclamp


----------



## Zarcon (May 9, 2008)

Nah, I'll make a Standard deck.
Although I have a few friends who'd probably play Classic even, haha.

Part of the fun is playing within limits anyway...or rather, finding ways to exploit imposed limits.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

I'm just happy ppl are playing everyone join in ! 

and btw ......... im making a mono black deck


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

so who is up for a game ? my room will be open now


----------



## Cermage (May 9, 2008)

got the stuff, probably start playing tmw. need to make a deck first though =( no  idea yet =P also using the champions deck from the deck list in the first post doesn't mean its the best deck out there. find what suits you best, i've taken a liking to a deck from an artifact deck - mirrodin i bought a few years ago. ill see if that ability is still in the newer cards.


----------



## Urza (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure "champions" would be the correct term for Magic-League tourny winners..

Anyways, like I mentioned before, practicing with already existing tier 1 decks is likely the best way to get back into the game, as it familiarizes you with the best cards and strategies in the meta, which helps two-hold (you in future deck building, and in predicting what your opponent will be playing).


----------



## RedIce (May 9, 2008)

Hey can i pitch in too? haven't played magic for a while now, bit i'm keeping up with all the new cards

I have the MWS updated with everything for a long time now, at what time do you guys play?


----------



## Orc (May 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> zarcon you need the followiing
> 
> Download and install the Masterbase (This Master base contains all sets up to Shadowmoor with flavor text.)
> http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/MasterBase.rar
> ...



Wow Sligh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My favorite.


----------



## Urza (May 9, 2008)

RedIce said:
			
		

> at what time do you guys play?


Usually afternoon/evening US time.


----------



## santakuroosu (May 9, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to make a new deck if I want to play.
My normal fun deck has cards from the mirage block u_u;
It's been quite a while~


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

the BoneMonkey room is open if anyone wants to fight me


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

just had like 6 battles with RedIce damn his ravielark deck its too powerful :-(


----------



## Cermage (May 10, 2008)

im trying to get a hold of teh game again, just constructed a sliver deck =P a pre constructed one from Time Spiral xDD.


----------



## Zarcon (May 10, 2008)

Hmm, quick question. When a creature with "Persist" (If this creature has no -1/-1 tokens on it when sent to the graveyard, return it to play with a -1/-1 token) is copied through the effects of another card...if the copy is destroyed, does it have and can it use "Persist"?

[EDIT]

While we're at it, do the "Storm" (Copy this spell for each spell played before it in this turn) count for itself if another card with "Storm" is played afterwards?
IE: I've played 5 spells and then play Grapeshot or something. This would play Grapeshot and 5 copies of it. If I play another Grapeshot card, has there only been 6 spells played before it or 11 (5 copies)?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

Me and Urza just had a EPIC battle Urza won at the end :-) 

@zarcon you can go to the magic forums and ask in the rules section

grapeshot does 1 dmg to target creature or player and has storm 

if you played 5 spells you copy it 5 times so i think you do 6 dmg to target creature or player ? 

there is no way your doing 6 spells in a turn and if you do its not worth just 6 dmg lol 

now if you play another grapeshot it counts all the spells AND the previous grapeshots aswell 

i think lol


and yes if you copy a card you get its abilties so that card would have persisit


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> While we're at it, do the "Storm" (Copy this spell for each spell played before it in this turn) count for itself if another card with "Storm" is played afterwards?
> IE: I've played 5 spells and then play Grapeshot or something. This would play Grapeshot and 5 copies of it. If I play another Grapeshot card, has there only been 6 spells played before it or 11 (5 copies)?


It only counts the number of spells _played_. The copies were _put into play_, not actually _played_. Therefore they aren't counted.

As far as Persist is concerned, I'm not positive, but I think if you used something that would actually hit the graveyard (like Body Double), then Persist would still resolve and bring it back into play (even as a different creature if you wanted). If its just a token copy, then the token disappears as soon as it dies, therefore Persist has no target and fizzles.


----------



## Zarcon (May 10, 2008)

@Urza: Thanks, I can weed out a few more cards then.

@BoneMonkey: What...what the heck happened in that match?! XD


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

rofl urza and me are hardcore! lol 

can someone explain to me how this card works ? 

Pithing Needle




if i put it down and name Tefari's moat will that card be useless :-)


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> can someone explain to me how this card works ?
> 
> Pithing Needle


As Pithing Needle comes into play, name a card.
Activated abilities of sources with the chosen name can't be played unless they're mana abilities.


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> if i put it down and name Tefari's moat will that card be useless :-)


No, as it only stop _activated_ abilities (which are abilities that you have to pay a cost to use, written like [cost]:[effect]). Triggered abilities, or static abilities (like Moat) will be unaffected.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

fudge i need a good card that can get rid of enchaments


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> fudge i need a good card that can get rid of enchaments


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

i was going to go with naturalize but THAT IS WAY BETTER!

Now my deck is unstopable

* laughs as lightning crashes in the background!


----------



## RedIce (May 10, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> just had like 6 battles with RedIce damn his ravielark deck its too powerful :-(




That reveillark is too damn cheap, its just plain imba


----------



## Zarcon (May 10, 2008)

It's a shame you can't spectate matches, that'd be a good way to learn how matches go.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

i agree it would be awesome if you can watch :-(


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

Anyone else going at it?

It'd be nice to play a Temper who's not BoneMonkey for once.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

lol i played with redice urza and linki when he gets shit set up


----------



## Zarcon (May 10, 2008)

I have a deck set up, but I'm sure you'd smoke it quite easily, haha.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

all my decks have been destroyed by urza 

im currently making a new deck


----------



## Zarcon (May 10, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> all my decks have been destroyed by urza
> 
> im currently making a new deck


Now now, Urza wants to play other people. You scaring away potential opponents won't help. XD


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

ok i have my deck wanna fight me ? my bonemonkey room is open

zarcon
yes? no?


----------



## Zarcon (May 10, 2008)

Haha, sorry, was getting rocked by Urza.

Need to rethink my deck or make a new one, le sigh.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

lol np :-) i was playing with  my david hasselhoff 

http://www.artforrobots.com/_images/cartoo...eHoff_Final.pdf


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2008)

Im ready who wants to go up against me ?


----------



## RedIce (May 10, 2008)

i'm up for some games today, anybody wanna join me?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 11, 2008)

my wifi is crapping out right now so no games for me tonight :-(


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 11, 2008)

ok my wifi is back up if anyone want to play against me !


----------



## airpirate545 (May 11, 2008)

quick question: is this game complicated to learn?


----------



## Urza (May 11, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> quick question: is this game complicated to learn?


No.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 11, 2008)

airpirate545

watch the training videos i posted on the first page


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 11, 2008)

ok im up for matches who wants to fight me ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 12, 2008)

Who wants to play me now ?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

massive amounts of double and triple posts, much?


----------



## Urza (May 13, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> massive amounts of double and triple posts, much?


Welcome to the Magic thread.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

its magical when you triple post!


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 13, 2008)

DERAILED.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

scubersteve you have to be the most annoying person ever


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 13, 2008)

derailed moar.

On a more serious note, no, I'm not the most annoying person ever.  There are people worse than me.  People who act like I do online, in real life are pretty fucking terrible.

ON TOPIC:
Even though I'll probably end up failing Geography because of this, WHO WANTS TO PLAY?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

urza im having a problem with mistbind clique how do i play it correctly ? 

it taps all my opponents land 

if they tap all there lands do they get all the mana ? do they get mana burn ?


----------



## Zarcon (May 13, 2008)

From what I recall, if a card you play causes another player's land to tap they don't get any mana and no burn...unless specifically stated otherwise.

This is just a method of mana denial.

You can probably be a bit mean if you can get Faerie Harbinger and Mistbind Clique in your hand, haha.


----------



## Urza (May 13, 2008)

They can tap the lands before the effect of Mistborn Clit resolves.

Of course they have to use it during the upkeep or they'll burn.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

ahhhh ok

URZA LETS PLAY !


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 16, 2008)

any new ppl started up playing magic who wants to go against me ?


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> any new ppl started up playing magic who wants to go against me?



Why are you seeking out newbs?

And if you ever want to play T2 pm me I host or hamachi


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 23, 2008)

Jack i play T2 ! msg me on aol bonemonkey80 to play


----------



## zidane_genome (May 25, 2008)

makes me wanna find my full set of series 1 cards to play or sell, lol

Yes, I have a FULL set Series 1 deck.  At least 1 of every card (tons of mana, lol)


----------



## Urza (May 25, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> makes me wanna find my full set of series 1 cards to play or sell, lol
> 
> Yes, I have a FULL set Series 1 deck.  At least 1 of every card (tons of mana, lol)


You own several thousand dollars in rare cards and aren't even aware that the set is called "Alpha", and not "series 1"?


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol alpha.. when i played magic arabian nights what the new thing.. i still have a few cards somewhere.. i even had the Rage Cg, and that samuraii game .. five rings or something like that.. when i was 14 i spent over 200 bucks on that game... was alot of cash when your 14...


----------



## DarkSpace (May 31, 2008)

What is "tapping" I don't really get this. I watched some videos, maybe I'm an idiot. I'll figure it out in a little bit when my friend teaches me. I'll try and play then.


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> What is "tapping" I don't really get this. I watched some videos, maybe I'm an idiot. I'll figure it out in a little bit when my friend teaches me. I'll try and play then.


Basically, tapping a card is using it.

You tap lands to get mana. You tap creatures to attack. Many other abilities require tapping to use them.

You turn it sideways to show you're "tapping" it, and you can't tap it again until it becomes untapped (which happens at the beginning of your next turn).


----------



## fischju (May 31, 2008)

I have a feeling that is the only "tapping" the Magic players get! MIRITE!?


----------



## drock360 (May 31, 2008)

Ok I've done everything and updated all the databases, but I can't find any of the Shadowmoor cards in my Magic Workstation Database.  There are all the sets including Morningtide and Lorwyn, but no Shadowmoor.  Can someone please help me?


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

drock360 said:
			
		

> Ok I've done everything and updated all the databases, but I can't find any of the Shadowmoor cards in my Magic Workstation Database.  There are all the sets including Morningtide and Lorwyn, but no Shadowmoor.  Can someone please help me?


http://www.slightlymagic.net/base.shtml


----------



## drock360 (May 31, 2008)

Oh thank you Urza! That worked for me!


----------



## drock360 (May 31, 2008)

I can play for a while today until around 4.  My AIM sn is toasterpunk64.


----------



## Rangent (Jun 4, 2008)

It'd be fun to get my butt kicked some time with this... haven't played since I was in grade school.


----------



## nomis (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there another place where I can download the cardimages than the one in the first post? Because that site is down.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 5, 2008)

10E:http://www.mediafire.com/?cg1nyuqyzfw
CS:http://www.mediafire.com/?cwupdsnhjju
FUT:http://www.mediafire.com/?8kq1xgdz2kz
GP:http://www.mediafire.com/?emyszaxml9t
MOR:http://www.mediafire.com/?4dxikgxiczw
MR:http://www.mediafire.com/?7rw2towj242
PLC:http://www.mediafire.com/?72m6w3nihmv
TSB:http://www.mediafire.com/?71jyptjmiwm
UD:http://www.mediafire.com/?04cunnt2gx4

Doesn't include Shadowmoor and Eventide.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah the forum is down and has been down for a few days i say just wait it out


----------



## nomis (Jun 5, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> 10E:http://www.mediafire.com/?cg1nyuqyzfw
> CS:http://www.mediafire.com/?cwupdsnhjju
> FUT:http://www.mediafire.com/?8kq1xgdz2kz
> GP:http://www.mediafire.com/?emyszaxml9t
> ...


Thanks for those anyway


----------



## Mazor (Jun 5, 2008)

nomis said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Now go download them all so I can play against a fellow Swedeman.


----------



## Rangent (Jun 6, 2008)

If interested in getting as near to the complete set as possible, you can go to Slightlymagic.net's HQ Scans page and download the latest version of the MWS picture assistant.  Once you load/extract the rar file, set the folder for the pictures to go in (Called 'Local Folder') by pressing the select button, then change the Server to the second option (should be 'www.magichnd.com/mtgpics').  You can download the cropped pictures but I just downloaded the full cards (called "full pictures").  Choose the sets you want (Choose sets button... duh) then press download.  Process will take a while but worth it if you're a whore of digital media such as myself.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2008)

OK the picture forum is OFFICALLY dead but have moved to 

http://www.slightlymagic.net/forum/viewfor...6f84ee3432cb6a8

there you can download the HQ card pics again


----------



## Rangent (Jun 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

>


Hey, what do the two different colored manas mean (5 reds or 5 blacks, or both 5 red and 5 black)?


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

It means you can pay the cost with either red or black mana. So to play Demigod of Revenge you could for example pay with 3 black mana and 2 red mana. Any combination is fine and you may also pay using only one color, for example with 5 red mana.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

it means you have to pay either 5 red mana or 5 black mana or any combination of red and black mana that equals to 5 such as 3 red mana and 2 black mana 

these cards are called hybrid


----------

